# Wendigo Costume-Skull Mask Help!!!



## Antidaeophobia

I'm working on a big costume idea this year based on a dream I had. I went as a zombie last year because I'd been having nightmares about zombies and I find if I have a reoccurring nightmare, dressing as that creature for Halloween often will stop the nightmare. So this year I kept having nightmare about one particular Native American malevolent spirit- so I'm going as a Wendigo. http://www.monstropedia.org/index.php?title=Wendigo
It's defiantly a BIG project but I have every intention of using the costume many times.

What I'm looking for specifically is a mask like in the image http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/ptgreek/bffdb9cd.jpg. I need a deer or elk skull mask like this and I want it to either be an actual skull or as realistic as possible- Authenticity is very important to me. The terror is important to the costume so I don’t mind gross.
I don't care about the leather part like in the picture because I'll be changing it around slightly; so just the skull that can cover my face is the most important piece or I can make it.
I’m just not sure about how I should go about making this mask or where to buy it.
I’m also interested in making a tall pair of digitigrade stilts since I think the added height and hooves will just tie the horror of the costume together nicely. The rest of the outfit I'll be wearing my 1800's fur trade era reenactment clothing.
If anyone knows where or how I can make a elk or deer skull mask like in the picture and also knows of where I can either buy or get a pattern for a pair of digitigrade stilts at a reasonable price I’d be very happy for any assistance. However, the mask is the most important piece to the costume so please send me your ideas or links.

_________________________________


This is what I want for the mask. This is what they used in Lost Tapes: Wendigo.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/w...k/bffdb9cd.jpg

http://media.photobucket.com/image/r...k/c9f77af1.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lo...gv47o2_500.jpg

This is a full body of a Wendigo:

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs45/i/20...Monkey_Paw.png

For the costume I plan to do the Wendigo mask with the deer/elk skull. I went to make deer hoof style stilts for height and to make the hooves. For claws I haven't decided what I want. I'm piecing together my 1800's native american reanactment clothing together on the outfit with some animal skin cloaks. 

http://community.webshots.com/photo/...4582KRWBdwzLkK

I plan to get a voice changer too if I can find one that does hissing and can do a variety of human voices since Wendigo are known for copying people. I want to get into costume then spend the next couple of day lurching around really creepy like scarying the **** out of people LOL I get really into my costumes.

----------------------------------------------

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, please keep them coming. I have really enjoyed reading your ideas. 
Some more decisions I've made on my costume. I'm defiantly going with an elk skull as deer will be to small and I adore the use of the elk skull, like in my icon. I also have some various 1800s reenactment supplies from when i do reeanctments and plan on hanging and wearing various trinkets like a compass and other pieces on my costume and antlers that I've acquired from my "victims". My mothers is making me realistic, edible hearts and eyeballs too (she's been looking for an excuse anyway lol). My aunt who does 1800s reenactments full time is going to give me her scrap leather and fur so the main costume is pretty much done. I am saving to buy the ditigrade stilts and am still working on putting together a cool mask. I like the idea of doing a reproduction elk skull but I can probably get ahold of a real one cheaper. I need to figure out now, how I am going to attach it in a comfortable way similar to this http://media.photobucket.com/image/r...k/c9f77af1.jpg

-----------------------------------------

Found these really neat stilts. They're supposed to make you 14inches taller which should increase my height to about 6ft 2inch plus my mask with antlers. Please send me any information you have about making a covering for my stilts. I'm looking to make them look like elk legs. Please send me any information you have on making a set of pants or a covering for my stilts. Thank you!
http://area51.co/Digilegs/Welcome-t...everse-Leg-Stilts.html#itemImageGalleryAnchor


----------



## chop shop

Hi! 

I think you have a great idea with the Wendigo. Its an often overlooked creature in our culture. I cant recall anyone ever _being_ a Wendigo either, so thats to your advantage. If your gonna do it, do it up right! Have a look here:

http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/index2.htm

Kyle's masks on on the higher end, and his selection and overall realism is incredible. There are many masks here you could use as a starting point for the Wendigo. _Check all the categories_, and visualize what you could add to complete the whole thing. Based on the Monsterpedia description of the creature, there is much on this site that fits. You really wouldnt even have to go by that description, since most people are unaware of the legend, much less what a Wendigo would actually look like. 

**Just a side thought ~ Midnight Studios also sells a costume called "Spirit World", and part of the costume is a head dress (shown in the photo below). I'll bet if you called and spoke to Breanna, she would sell you just that part if you explained what your wanting to accomplish....










~Good luck! 

CS


----------



## jayb

Very cool, and obviously personal idea. Seeing as that they are supposed to be absolutely huge, and horribly skinny, I think it begs for a stalk about costume.


----------



## killerhaunts

Cool idea but that monster-pedia is really lame. There are NO pictures! WTH! I can't wait to see pics of your costume!


----------



## Antidaeophobia

*Picture links for assisting*



killerhaunts said:


> Cool idea but that monster-pedia is really lame. There are NO pictures! WTH! I can't wait to see pics of your costume!


*This is what I want for the mask. This is what they used in Lost Tapes: Wendigo.*

http://media.photobucket.com/image/wendigo lost tapes/ptgreek/bffdb9cd.jpg

http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/ptgreek/c9f77af1.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lom4xjhvnZ1qigv47o2_500.jpg

*This is a full body of a Wendigo:*

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs45/i/2009/095/0/d/Wendigo_by_Monkey_Paw.png

For the costume I plan to do the Wendigo mask with the deer/elk skull. I went to make deer hoof style stilts for height and to make the hooves. For claws I haven't decided what I want. I'm piecing together my 1800's native american reanactment clothing together on the outfit with some animal skin cloaks. 

http://community.webshots.com/photo/fullsize/1021750950031214582KRWBdwzLkK

I plan to get a voice changer too if I can find one that does hissing and can do a variety of human voices since Wendigo are known for copying people. I want to get into costume then spend the next couple of day lurching around really creepy like scarying the **** out of people LOL I get really into my costumes.


----------



## Dragonryder

This would be a cool costume to use digigrade stilts with. The stilts would give you a neat walk as well.


----------



## Serpentia

.... Did a big paper on cannabalism in college which discussed the Wendigo mythos and psychosis. This entity is such bad news that honestly, I'd hesitiate to appear as one. Call me silly, but.... brr. A few readings of King's Pet Semetary did nothing to help me out. 

If you continue, don't forget the glowing Heart of Ice usually displayed by a Wendigo. Also the Wendigo is a BIG entity so ... yeah, that. A people-sized one is going to lessen the authenticity.


----------



## chop shop

I dunno..the antlers just say "deer". To me it should say demon.


----------



## halloweeny78

Congrats on the Wendigo idea. It really shouldn't surprise me to see it mentioned here, but very few people actually know what it is in the first place! I have to agree with Serpentia to some degree as there is something downright chilling about this beast. It's funny to think that the first I heard of this creature was as a kid reading Marvel comics and finding a Wendigo character there! That piqued my curiosity and my hunger for knowledge filled in the rest.

I must admit that I'm really looking forward to seeing pics of your progress/results. Good luck!


----------



## Serpentia

***edit***


----------



## Allen H

From my understanding Wendigo refers to a spirit that posesses people and calls to them from the woods, and the people who answer the call and get the hunger. So if you are refering to one who is posessed by the wendigo then they look human- If you are refering to the spirit that does the posessing then often antlers are in the description. It is a symbol of something they eat tormenting them into eating each other.
I have to make a wendigo costume as well before to long and I will also do it on stilts as a stalk around. I will be sculpting my own mask,but I think this one could make a good base.
http://www.ghoulishproductions.com/web08/productDetail.php?item=26346
Lets keep each other posted on costume updates!


----------



## El Cucuy

Here's something to think about.
Being a taxidermist, this the first think i thought of, this is a full sneek white tail manikin.
with a little carving out to lighten the weight this may work for you project?


----------



## spookyone

awsome idea and would love to see pictures when everything is done and yer ready and hope the dreams stay away aftwards


----------



## VexFX

For the skull, you should be able to find a deer or elk skull pretty cheap, depending on where you live. 

Otherwise, you can carve the skull out of foam, and coat it with a few layers of latex. Foam would also be light weight, which is great for headpieces that will be worn for an extended period of time.

Personally, I would go the foam route. It's easier to get exactly what you want if you make it from scratch, and a deer skull is pretty easy to carve.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

pretty cool! I don't know if I could handle making costumes of some of my nightmares. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## BlueFrog

I think a Wendigo is a terrific, underutilized idea - although I'm not so sure I'd feel that way if I were having nightmares about them. Whatever works for you, though...

My first thought for the skull would be a plastic skull mount intended for displaying antlers. You may want to select an animal larger than a standard whitetail deer since their skulls are so small compared to a human's. 

Here's an artificial elk skull in an interesting fall camo from Cabela's and here's a more traditional bone-colored artificial whitetail deer skull from Van ****'s.


----------



## Antidaeophobia

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, please keep them coming. I have really enjoyed reading your ideas. 
Some more decisions I've made on my costume. I'm defiantly going with an elk skull as deer will be to small and I adore the use of the elk skull, like in my icon. I also have some various 1800s reenactment supplies from when i do reeanctments and plan on hanging and wearing various trinkets like a compass and other pieces on my costume and antlers that I've acquired from my "victims". My mothers is making me realistic, edible hearts and eyeballs too (she's been looking for an excuse anyway lol). My aunt who does 1800s reenactments full time is going to give me her scrap leather and fur so the main costume is pretty much done. I am saving to buy the ditigrade stilts and am still working on putting together a cool mask. I like the idea of doing a reproduction elk skull but I can probably get ahold of a real one cheaper. I need to figure out now, how I am going to attach it in a comfortable way similar to this http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/ptgreek/c9f77af1.jpg


----------



## KaneBlaireau

REALLY looking forward to seeing what you come up with. I'd love to make a mask like this myself to wear on-stage with my band...


----------

